# Shooting tutorial for my girlfriends grandson.



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a a little guide to turning the pouch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job! I see she had no trouble shifting from your left-hand demo to a right hand hold.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent, I like the fact that this was made for a specific person, gotta love the utube.

LGD


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was a real cool tutorial and your a good teacher really good video :thumbsup:


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, slingshots are my passion and i enjoy talking about them..


----------



## NMA (Apr 9, 2013)

This helped me a lot, thanks a bunch!


----------

